# 17" Laptop für WoW



## Thelbur (16. November 2015)

*17" Laptop für WoW*

Hallo,
ich suche für meine Frau einen Ersatz für ihr Sony Vaio. Geht in letzter Zeit immer wieder aus (roter oder schwarzer Bildschirm). Da das Gerät von Beginn an schon Zicken gemacht hat (war schon 4 mal bei Sony zur Reparatur) und die Garantie eh abgelaufen ist, möchte ich für Ersatz sorgen.

Das Laptop wird für Büroarbeiten und WoW genutzt (deswegen 17 Zoll). Wie´s aber immer so ist bei den Mädels sind die Wünsche zwar groß, darf das alles nix kosten... Budget daher max. 800 €

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Bildschirm: 17" (matt, da sie ein Fester mit Sonnenseite im Rücken hat)
Arbeitsspeicher: ab 8 GB DDR3-RAM
Grafik: WoW-tauglich (reicht da z.B. ne GT 940M mit 2GB eigenem Speicher?)
Festplatte: SSHD/Hybrid oder ne HDD mit zusätzlichem Slot für SSD (mSSD-Slot wäre auch ne Option) zum Nachrüsten (ich hab mir vor Kurzem eine SSD in mein Laptop einbauen lassen und möchte nicht mehr ohne, also soll sie auch eine bekommen).
Akkulaufzeit: egal - hängt eh meistens am Strom
Gewicht: auch egal - siehe oben 

Ich suche nun schon seit über 2 Wochen und je mahr ich suche, desto verwirrter bin ich 

Hab z.B. 
Acer Aspire E5-772G ~ SSD und HDD - Laptopia.de und Acer Aspire E5-772G-5459 Notebook 17,3" Intel Core i5-5200U 8GB 1000GB SSHD 940M Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de 
gefunden. 

Ich hab das auch mit diesen Aktionen noch nicht so ganz gerafft. Z.B. gibt´s bei Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de ne Aktion bei der man 50 € Rabatt auf Acer-Produkte bekommt (Acer Notebook saugünstig >> notebooksbilliger.de) und dann gab´s da ja noch ne Aktion von Microsoft mit ~100? € fürs alte Laptop.

Wie man sicher gemerkt hat, hab ich selbst nicht gerade den großen Durchblick und wäre daher für Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## flotus1 (16. November 2015)

*AW: 17" Laptop für WoW*

Ganz schön knapp das Budget für einen gamingtauglichen 17-Zöller samt SSD.

Wovon du zunächst mal bei deiner Suche Gebrauch machen solltest ist Geizhals. Damit musst du dich nicht auf die Preise und das Angebot von irgendwelchen teils dubiosen Händlern verlassen.
Dann sollte für WoW eigentlich eine anständige CPU her. Ein Quadcore I7 wäre ideal. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht ein Dualcore, aber einer mit dem Suffix H (z.B. I5-4210H). Die sind deutlich schneller als die ULV-Prozessoren, zu erkennen am Suffix U.
Dann sollte auch noch eine halbwegs anständige Grafikkarte rein. Etwas ab GTX 850M aufwärts wäre schön, wird aber wohl das Budget sprengen.
Auf 8GB RAM ab Werk kannst du auch verzichten, die sind schnell nachgerüstet wenn der Laptop nur 4GB hat.
Und das mit der SSD würde ich vorerst lassen. Lieber erstmal beim Kauf ein Notebook holen das leistungsmäßig ausreicht. Eine SSD kann man dann auch später noch nachrüsten.

Hier hab ich dir mal ein paar Filter voreingestellt
Notebooks mit Display-GrÃ¶ÃŸe ab 17", Display-AuflÃ¶sung ab 1920x1080, Display-Typ: LCD matt (non-glare), CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Typ Intel: Core i5/Core i7, CPU-Modell Intel: Core ix-4xxxH/Core ix-4xxxMQ/Core ix-5xxxHQ/Core ix-6xxxHK/Core ix-6xxx


----------



## Watertouch (16. November 2015)

*AW: 17" Laptop für WoW*

Das hier kommt in deinem Budget am ehesten an die Ansprüche ran: 
Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-791G-5118 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TrueEvil (17. November 2015)

*AW: 17" Laptop für WoW*

Also für das Budget von max. 800 € gibt es nur 3 vernünftige Entscheidungen!

Der beste Kompromiss aus Cpu-Leistung und Grafik-Power:
Acer Aspire E5-773G-572Z (NX.G2BEG.003)
Ist das das einzige 17-Zoll non-glare Modell das Skylake hat und auch noch ne Richtige SSD.

Wenn es mehr Grafik-Power sein soll:
ASUS X751LK-T4152H schwarz (90NB0775-M01790)
Ist das einzige Modell nach deinen Kriterien das mehr bietet als ne 940m. Dafür aber auch nur ne SSHD und Broadwell (Cpu gen vor Skylake).

Und als letztes mit der meisten Cpu-Leistung:
MSI GP72 2QE Leopard Pro - GP72-2QDi581FD (001793-SKU20)
Ein Einsteigermodell aus der MSI Gaming Serie, bietet also viele Zusatzfeatures die speziell fürs Gaming sind. Allerdings fehlt eine SSD oder SSHD, hat aber einen mSATA-Slot zum Nachrüsten. Des Weiteren ist kein OS vorinstalliert, heißt also selbst eins drauf packen wenn man noch einen win-key hat. 

Alle 3 sind bei seriösen Seiten wie notebooksbilliger und cyberport zu bekommen.

Hoffe dass ich dir die Auswahl etwas leichter machen konnte. Sonst noch viel Spaß beim Aussuchen.
Würde mich freuen zu hören welches, es dann man Ende geworden ist.

PS: Zur 940m die reicht für Wow ist „high“ bei ca. 50-60 fps, bei „ultra“ würde es so um die 25-30 fps sein. Bei der gtx850 würde „high“ etwa 85 fps und „ultra“ 45 fps ergeben.


----------



## Thelbur (17. November 2015)

*AW: 17" Laptop für WoW*

WoW! Da sind ja ein paar tolle Laptops dabei 

Ich wühle mich da mal durch und sage jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Auswahlmöglichkeiten


----------



## Thelbur (20. November 2015)

*AW: 17" Laptop für WoW*

So, ich denke ich habe mich entschieden:
Am liebsten wäre mir eines der MSI-Gaming-Laptops gewesen, aber Acer hat aufgrund des Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses gewonnen.
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+vn7+791g+5118+228422 (kostet 839,50 bei Notebooksbilliger.de)
hat die H - CPU (Intel Core i5-4210H), zwar leider nur 4 Gig RAM, dafür aber ´ne 128´er SSD + 500´er HDD  und eine GeForce 940M. Das sollte für WoW dicke reichen (ich selbst zocke aktuell mit der U-CPU, 6 Gig RAM 256´er SSD und ner GeForce 840M flüssig und mit relativ hohen Einstellungen)

Der Arbeitsspeicher ist denke ich zu wenig, daher könnte man bei Notebooksbilliger.de den 50 € Rabatt, den es da aktuell auf Acer-Laptops gibt, nutzen und auf 8 Gig hochrüsten.

Falls jemand noch etwas besseres findet/gefunden hat, bitte gerne melden - ich danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe


----------

